# New Lake Country Pads added to the Store!



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I have just realised that we have 3 boxes in our warehouse that the stock didnt seem to move in....

Guess what, today is officially Johnny Numpty Day....

They werent even on the site..

So....

Heres the links - we have also set them up at a SPECIAL price for the next week as well 

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10050

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10051

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10049

These are the pads I used on both the XK8 me and Daffy detailed as well as the Skoda we did the other week.

I find them a lot easier to control than various other pads I have used and also I find that you can get right up near the mirrors as there is a reasonable overlap on the end of the pad. They also work great on both the PC and the Rotary.

Oh and for those of you who have a nightmare centering your pads then these are the pads for you as a 6" backing plate fits perfectly in the middle 

Johnny


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Oooh they look nice Johnny!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Neil


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

cool pads, top price too johnny


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

I love these pads too... they add a lot of flexablilty for reaching hard to get spots, and also allow you to really get stuck into the paint with compounds.


----------

